# Puppy prices in Harrods



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Im in London for a weekend with my OH as it was his birthday yesterday. Like most tourists we had to go to Harrods. We saw the signs in there for pet kingdom and thought it was just a section selling pet toys etc. But they sell puppies and kittens. The Yorkshire terriers were £1000, the bischon frise £1500 and BSH kittens £1000. How can they charge so much???? It's ridiculous!!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

More to the point how are they allowed to sell them?!?! I got to harrods all the time an have never seen them once, I must subconsciously avoid it like the plague.....actually i hate the place an the staff in there need a good punch, well most of them anyway!!


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

I find Harrods heartbreaking and wish they would stop selling puppies and kittens there. I try not to go anymore as it upsets me too much.

They are often sold at ridiculously inflated prices and I have seen many there being miss-sold. There was a litter of pugs recently that I can be pretty sure weren't all from the same litter, yet they were all sold as being the same age. I just don't trust anything they say.

Similarly I've seen some ginormous poodles sold as toy poodles there when there was clearly no way they were ever going to come close to being a toy! 

I find the staff lovely but I am more often than not told a load of rubbish about what clothes and accessories would suit my dog rather than aiding its general health. They are also completely clueless if you ask them about the animals they have for sale. 

I hate also that to visit with your dog you have to be 'escorted' in by the doormen because they don't like dogs in the other parts of Harrods, and you have to arrive with all your vet papers! Why not stop selling puppies and kittens and put your pet store on the ground floor to avoid these stupid rules. That way their customers wouldn't have to feel like criminals if they bring their pet. Not to mention the stupid prices - I found the same puppy car crate they were selling for £80 for £30 online!

Sorry, not very impressed with them...

*rant over*


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

Actually sorry... rant not over...

I would also like to point out that every time I have gone I have spent the whole time telling off stupid kids/teens and tourists to not bang on the windows of the puppy and kitten displays as it stresses them out! 

I also up until recently thought the windows were one-way glass to reduce the stress of the animals (I.e. they can't see us but we can see them) but realised upon my last visit that they are two way and the animals are exposed to hoards of people poking and taking pictures of them. 

Also next time you go, check out the puppy poos if you can... I have yet to see a solid one...


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I didn't think shops could sell puppies and kittens now so was quite surprised. We went looking for a toy or something for our pup but the prices were stupid. A golden retriever book was £35!!! It's probably less than half that online. 

I must say the Yorkshire terriers looked fairly happy playing with each other but the bischons were sleeping.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just to point out but everything in harrods is drastically over priced!! I bought my daughter a toy from toys r us an the exact same toy was over £10 in harrods. They just take the rrp an stick an extra amount on!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kayz said:


> I didn't think shops could sell puppies and kittens now so was quite surprised. We went looking for a toy or something for our pup but the prices were stupid. A golden retriever book was £35!!! It's probably less than half that online.
> 
> I must say the Yorkshire terriers looked fairly happy playing with each other but the bischons were sleeping.


There has never been a ban on it, just that more ethical pet shops have stopped doing it of their own volition. There was a thread on here a little while ago about a big pet store in Leeds that was selling them. It must also be remembered that these pups will be coming from puppy farms, as no decent breeder would sell them to a store. Another reason to avoid as you would be supporting these parasites.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

Terrible practice and you would think such a prestigous store would lead by example!
But understand they have ceased selling the more exotic animals!
Can anyone confirm that is STILL correct!

Dt


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Terrible practice and you would think such a prestigous store would lead by example!
> But understand they have ceased selling the more exotic animals!
> Can anyone confirm that is STILL correct!
> 
> Dt


They have now stopped selling birds and reptiles but still sell rabbits, hamsters, guinea pigs, mice etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

Lady3131 said:


> They have now stopped selling birds and reptiles but still sell rabbits, hamsters, guinea pigs, mice etc.


Used to boast you could buy ANYTHING there! including a tiger!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

I can never understand people complaining about prices of things.If the price seems too high then don't buy.Me, i love a bargain so wouldn't buy from Harrods no matter how much money i had.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

kayz said:


> Im in London for a weekend with my OH as it was his birthday yesterday. Like most tourists we had to go to Harrods. We saw the signs in there for pet kingdom and thought it was just a section selling pet toys etc. But they sell puppies and kittens. The Yorkshire terriers were £1000, the bischon frise £1500 and BSH kittens £1000. How can they charge so much???? It's ridiculous!!!


They charge that much because the Designer Dollies will pay it.  They LIKE to say they have paid it and would feel cheapened had they paid a normal price.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Can't honestly say I get to Harrods much these days, what with the recession and all. wayne.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Beggers belief that Harrods are still allowed to sell puppies and kittens, why on earth do they do it - probably for monetary gain I suppose.

Just a posh version of BYB's and PF's in a way!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Beggers belief that Harrods are still allowed to sell puppies and kittens, why on earth do they do it - probably for monetary gain I suppose.
> 
> Just a posh version of BYB's and PF's in a way!


they`re not really a posh version of either, they`ll get their pups from byb`s and puppy farms so they`re just the middle man for passing them on and charging a huge profit in the process


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

yep i visited earlier in the year and was appalled. they had a litter of "pugs" that were so obviously not full bred pugs at £2000! infact one of the poor little pups had clearly deformed legs and could barely walk. it was shocking.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ducky said:


> yep i visited earlier in the year and was appalled. they had a litter of "pugs" that were so obviously not full bred pugs at £2000! infact one of the poor little pups had clearly deformed legs and could barely walk. it was shocking.


Oh, but it doesn't need to walk; the sort of self important idiots who would pay all that money just to say their pup came from Harrods, would carry it about in their handbag anyway!

I remember many years ago when top model Celia Hammond was refusing to wear real fur, Harrods declared that it would no longer stock fur coats and accessories. I wonder if that still applies? I wonder what top model we can get to campaign against selling puppies in stores.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Dare I ask how much a guinea pig etc costs from them?


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

I think the guinea pigs are in the region of £30-£50 although I've seen a rabbit there for £80 I think... 

Hamsters are around £12-20.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

They sold a lion there


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Lady3131 said:


> I think the guinea pigs are in the region of £30-£50 although I've seen a rabbit there for £80 I think...
> 
> Hamsters are around £12-20.


 I bet the poor things come from the same conditions as the cats and dogs aswell


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good god i thought they had stopped selling any animal, this is disgraceful


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Dare I ask how much a guinea pig etc costs from them?


That also surprised me as the guinea pigs and hamsters were the same prices as the ones we'd seen in [email protected] a few days earlier. They weren't ridiculous prices.


----------



## alibescat (Oct 22, 2010)

Im shocked :scared: to find out Harrods sell pets....

Not on just as bad at DogsRus if you ask me.


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

Just got back from London and went to Harrods. I was so shocked to see them selling puppies behind a glass window. They were getting pugs in today. Shocking. This must stop now!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Doubletrouble, I remember that boast! You are showing your age!!!!!!!!

I believe Christian the lion was bought from Harrods in the 60's.

It's a ghastly, cynical way to make money. Ignorant people buy them, and in this case, RICH, ignorant people buy them, because that is where you shop...

The unquestioning tradition based on the unquestioning disinterest in animal welfare, for generations. Generations earlier, the parents were probably going off to shoot African wildlife, on their hols.


----------



## lovemylittlelola (Jul 9, 2012)

I completly understand why people would have the oppinion that Harrods is cruel but you have to see both sides of the story.
Harrods is one of the few places that are allowed to sell puppies and kittens, unlike other countries in europe, and the amount of times i've been to america and see puppies squished into tiny little cages that are stacked in the shop window.

My family bought our dog lola from harrods, who very sadly passed away a few weeks ago, she was a miniture dachsund and was perfect in every way. Previously we got a westie from a private breeder but had to bring her back because we couldnt afford the medical bills as it turned out she had alot of medical conditions after being overbreed. 
Yes harrods was extremly expensive but upto Lola's death she never had any health issues, we even contacted her breeder through harrods and got pictures of her mum. The staff our lovely and do love the animals because they interview everyone to make sure they are suitable for the animal.

Of course everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I just wanted to bring in another side to the argument.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lovemylittlelola said:


> I completly understand why people would have the oppinion that Harrods is cruel but you have to see both sides of the story.
> Harrods is one of the few places that are allowed to sell puppies and kittens, unlike other countries in europe, and the amount of times i've been to america and see puppies squished into tiny little cages that are stacked in the shop window.
> 
> My family bought our dog lola from harrods, who very sadly passed away a few weeks ago, she was a miniture dachsund and was perfect in every way. Previously we got a westie from a private breeder but had to bring her back because we couldnt afford the medical bills as it turned out she had alot of medical conditions after being overbreed.
> ...


So you have twice bought through a puppy farmer then, one calling himself a private breeder, the other via Harrods as a middle man. You were lucky with your Lola, and I daresay harrods would have taken the pup back had it not been so, but that is not what people want when they have become attached.

Your reference to "medical bills" makes me think that you are in the US, and if what you are saying is correct, then Harrods must seem like the best place to buy a pet. What animal lovers in the UK would like to see is no shop, being it big store or small pet shop, allowed to sell animals.

It doesn't matter that you were lucky enough to get a healthy pup from Harrods; the fact is that any store selling puppies are supporting puppy farmers and people who buy from them are doing the same.


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

as long as people are stupid enough to buy pups from Harrods then it will carry on, that photo of your dog's mum could have been any old dog, you ahve no proof do you that it was related?

I give up i really do :mad5::mad5:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lovemylittlelola said:


> I completly understand why people would have the oppinion that Harrods is cruel but you have to see both sides of the story.
> Harrods is one of the few places that are allowed to sell puppies and kittens, unlike other countries in europe, and the amount of times i've been to america and see puppies squished into tiny little cages that are stacked in the shop window.
> 
> My family bought our dog lola from harrods, who very sadly passed away a few weeks ago, she was a miniture dachsund and was perfect in every way. Previously we got a westie from a private breeder but had to bring her back because we couldnt afford the medical bills as it turned out she had alot of medical conditions after being overbreed.
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, there are no two sides to this story, there are just unscrupulous greedy puppy farmers selling their 'product' to an unscrupulous & quite frankly godawful shop (even without their 'pet shop') that are then bought by gullible, ignorant or just downright uncaring members of the public


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I bet the poor things come from the same conditions as the cats and dogs aswell


Small animals sold in pet shops come from rodent mills, the equivalent of puppy mills. 
Rats, mice, hamsters, guineas etc that are sold in pet shops, particularly big pet shops, are bought in from these mills. They are big establishments were animals are bred back to back, kept in small tubs, churned out like products. I have a thread that links to pics of a rodent mill, if anyone is interested in seeing. They're quite distressing, and this was supposedly a GOOD one.

So this is why, other than the ridiculous price of these puppies, I don't see it as any less ethical for a shop to sell puppies than it is for them to sell rats or mice; they still come from the same horrendous factory farm setting, are still sold to anyone with enough cash to buy them, no questions asked, are still treated like products. I often see people getting upset over pet shops still selling cats and dogs, but they'll happily buy a hamster or rat from one. It makes no sense.
If it is wrong to mass breed one species and sell it off the shelf like a tin of beans, it is wrong to do it to all species.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

There's no disputing that Harrods take care of the puppies in their care. I went to have a look for myself last year.

There's also no disputing that puppies have been reared on puppy farms or are from breeders that don't give a damn for the puppies' welfare. Probably tell themselves that if a person can afford to buy a puppy from Harrods, then they must be rich. Unfortunately, rich doesn't always mean loving and caring!

What amazes me is that I have heard they sell KC registered puppies (they were all crossbreeds when I visited - very expensive ones). So how do the breeders get away with selling litters to Harrods, when selling to a retailer is contrary KC ethics???

I looked at those pretty pens with all the Harrods products in them and cute puppies running around but in my mind I could see the poor Dam stuck in a cage, half starved, surrounded by poo and puppies crying because they are cold or hungry:frown2: Why is it that some people cannot see further than the cute puppy in the Harrods dog bed.......................


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that someone with that kind of money would buy a puppy from Harrods rather than going to a proper breeder. Surely they don't come with the Harrods logo stamped on their paws? Although it wouldn't surprise me if they did... :001_huh:

'More money than sense' springs to mind..


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

lovemylittlelola said:


> I completly understand why people would have the oppinion that Harrods is cruel but you have to see both sides of the story.
> Harrods is one of the few places that are allowed to sell puppies and kittens, unlike other countries in europe, and the amount of times i've been to america and see puppies squished into tiny little cages that are stacked in the shop window.
> 
> My family bought our dog lola from harrods, who very sadly passed away a few weeks ago, she was a miniture dachsund and was perfect in every way. Previously we got a westie from a private breeder but had to bring her back because we couldnt afford the medical bills as it turned out she had alot of medical conditions after being overbreed.
> ...


what i dont understand is how u can afford the extortionate amounts of money Harrods are selling their puppys for but you couldnt afford the 'medical bills' for a different puppy?  am just a lil confused


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

wacky69 said:


> what i dont understand is how u can afford the extortionate amounts of money Harrods are selling their puppys for but you couldnt afford the 'medical bills' for a different puppy?  am just a lil confused


Well said. I wish I had thought of it.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Well said. I wish I had thought of it.


My brain is working for a change lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I find it hard to believe that someone with that kind of money would buy a puppy from Harrods rather than going to a proper breeder. Surely they don't come with the Harrods logo stamped on their paws? Although it wouldn't surprise me if they did... :001_huh:
> 
> 'More money than sense' springs to mind..


Isn't the whole point of shopping at Harrods to show off how much money you've got? I've never been, but I've looked at their web site, and the prices are a bit  
So I suppose to some people saying that they bought their pet at Harrods makes it a bit of a status symbol.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

perhaps the poster that said they bought a healthy pup from harrods and another that was sick and had big vet bills wasnt moaning about the vet bills, just making a point that the harrods pup was healthy, even though it was from a pet store.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

rose said:


> perhaps the poster that said they bought a healthy pup from harrods and another that was sick and had big vet bills wasnt moaning about the vet bills, just making a point that the harrods pup was healthy, even though it was from a pet store.


I think the point is that they returned the puppy because of the hefty vet fees.

QUOTE:

"Previously we got a westie from a private breeder but had to *bring her back because we couldnt afford the medical bills *as it turned out she had alot of medical conditions after being overbreed."

Point being, that if you can afford the extortionate fees that Harrods charge, why wouldn't you keep the dog you'd bought that needed medical attention, instead of returning it to the breeder that "overbreeds"


----------

